# Spackle?



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have read on several posts the term spackling walls. When I hear the term spackle all it means to me is patching any small holes or minor imperfections prior to paint. Just what exactly are you guys referring to?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It's slang for drywall mud. Or mudding,finishing. Seems that most people around here that call it spackle are from New York or New Jersey. They always ask me ''when are you going to start spackling''?​ 
Correct me if I'm wrong about the above statement please.

And there is the tubs of spackle some people use to patch walls prior to painting.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

griz said:


> I have read on several posts the term spackling walls. When I hear the term spackle all it means to me is patching any small holes or minor imperfections prior to paint. Just what exactly are you guys referring to?


People in the trade use terms like fill, finish, block, coat. etc

People not in the trade, usually use the term "spakle" meaning finish, fill,, etc

However i had an elderly lady ask me,"since your done hangin, I suppose your about to start "pasteing"". Thought I had heard it all,, but ya never know!!!:clap:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

griz said:


> I have read on several posts the term spackling walls. When I hear the term spackle all it means to me is patching any small holes or minor imperfections prior to paint. Just what exactly are you guys referring to?


For whatever reason the term "spackling" is starting to mean  mudwork in general.

I'm not a fan of it, to me spackling still means filling small holes in walls.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Axecutioner-B said:


> For whatever reason the term "spackling" is starting to mean mudwork in general.
> 
> I'm not a fan of it, to me spackling still means filling small holes in walls.


Agreed, "Spackling" means,,,,, "I don't have a clue what I'm talking about"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Spackle is for patching. Joint compound is used for "mudding".


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Agreed, "Spackling" means,,,,, "I don't have a clue what I'm talking about"



Come to NY... I've heard all your Brothers in Drywall calling it Spackle for the last 20 years. 

Slow your roll there, Captain....


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

copy-paste:whistling

Spackle is a registered trademark of the Muralo Company, located in Bayonne, New Jersey. The original dry powder product (to be mixed with water by the user) was brought to market in 1927 then patented and trademarked in 1928. The word "spackle" has since become a genericized trademark applied in the United States to a variety of household hole-filling products. The first written appearance of the generic use of the word "spackle" was around 1940. Some observers think that the product name was itself derived from the German word spachtel, meaning "putty knife" or "filler". Other possible derivations include shpaklevat (Russian; to fill holes with putty or caulk), szpachla (Polish; spatula or putty knife) and spaklieven (Yiddish; to fill in small holes in plaster.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very good Resta. Took the words right out of my mouth! :no: Yea right. Good job looking it up.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Spackle is made up of the following
Ingredients
Inert Pigment
Water
Alkyd Resin
VM&P Naphtha
Mineral Spirits
Barium Sulphate
Zinc Sulphide

Uses Fills and smooths plaster and drywall splits, cracks, and holes- nail holes and splits in wood work- cracks and seams around window frames and moldings

As for spackle it's always been used by painters to fix imperfections in ceilings and walls and wood work before painting:thumbsup:

Oh Yeah spackle is not mud, not even close!


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Spackle/ Ready Patch/ whatever...sucks. Meaning I am not a big fan.

Outside of tiny nail holes I will not use it. I hate it actually.

I keep a bag of Durabond 5 in the car. If I have to give a quick spot patch, I mix up a little bit in a dixie cup and "spackle" away!!!

Around here, spackle/ spackling is a homeowners term.

A friend of mine throws a little bit of 5 minute powder in a plastic baggie, adds a little water, kneads it up with his fingers, twists up the bag, puts a small hole in the corner and squeezes the compound out onto his patching knife. Its fast, it's clean, the compound does last a little longer in the airtite baggie.....he's a genius!


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Splinter said:


> Come to NY... I've heard all your Brothers in Drywall calling it Spackle for the last 20 years.
> 
> Slow your roll there, Captain....


Been to NY, but just like Moses, God delivered me,,,,, wouldn't go back there for love nor money


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Been to NY, but just like Moses, God delivered me,,,,, wouldn't go back there for love nor money


Feel free to come back. We have an Olive Garden now.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Capt,
Think you can post a larger shot of that photo. That is an interesting picture, I would sure like to get a better look. I can't help but think of Garcia & the Grateful Dead when I see it?
Steve



Capt-Sheetrock said:


> People in the trade use terms like fill, finish, block, coat. etc
> 
> People not in the trade, usually use the term "spakle" meaning finish, fill,, etc
> 
> However i had an elderly lady ask me,"since your done hangin, I suppose your about to start "pasteing"". Thought I had heard it all,, but ya never know!!!:clap:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Hey Capt,
> Think you can post a larger shot of that photo. That is an interesting picture, I would sure like to get a better look. I can't help but think of Garcia & the Grateful Dead when I see it?
> Steve


Man. your taling to guy that is TECH-IGNAORANT, don't know how to.

If you want, send me your email, and I,'' send it to ya, than you can enlarge it, or at least i can. But it ain't Garcia, its me and my girlfriend,,, I think I was playing that certain lick TOO many times that night.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Mellison said:


> Feel free to come back. We have an Olive Garden now.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

I live in NYC. . .

Guys in the trades call it taping.

Ignorant homeowners call it spackling.

When i hear the word spackle spoken aloud, it makes me want to strangle myself with my own foreskin. 

The captain had it right when he said that the word "spackle" is synonymous with the phrase "I'm clueless". 

Keith


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> I live in NYC. . .
> 
> Guys in the trades call it taping.
> 
> ...


100% agree !! And :notworthy for the funny a** strangle/foreskin reference :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

How much should I charge to hang and spackle the drywall in a basement job? :jester:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

paulie said:


> How much should I charge to hang and spackle the drywall in a basement job? :jester:


More than the law allows !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not trying to hijack, but have you guys used that lightweightspackling. One of my guys called it "marshmallow" Amazing how fast you can paint over it. I am with most of you guys on the term "spackling" I worked for a company that did a lot of drywall for 8 years and we never called it that.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Warren said:


> Not trying to hijack, but have you guys used that lightweightspackling. One of my guys called it "marshmallow" Amazing how fast you can paint over it. I am with most of you guys on the term "spackling" I worked for a company that did a lot of drywall for 8 years and we never called it that.


 Got to dumb it down a bit for us, bro,,,, 

In other words 

what the heck are you talking about??


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 18, 2008)

stp57 said:


> Hey Capt,
> Think you can post a larger shot of that photo. That is an interesting picture, I would sure like to get a better look. I can't help but think of Garcia & the Grateful Dead when I see it?
> Steve


Hey stp57 noticed you were in Conroe...you familiar with an outfit known as Calibre Homes?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I always thought spackling meant literally using spackle. It's thicker and dries faster than joint compound, that seems to be the only difference to me. I don't really use it now but I got pretty good with it when I was a kid, after bashing holes and making marks in the walls at home all the time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

When I was in college Colgate tooth paste worked as an excellent spackle compound as it matched the color of the walls perfectly.:whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

griz said:


> When I was in college Colgate tooth paste worked as an excellent spackle compound as it matched the color of the walls perfectly.:whistling


I knew toothpaste is something you should keep in your tool box. That's the third use I've heard for toothpaste on a job site. I remember being on a job where a guy was handed a toothbrush to clean the holes in some concrete for epoxying, I asked him how it's going and he said "Everything is fine, but where the hell's the toothpaste?". Another time I was pulling out some acoustical ceiling tiles and got junk in my eye. I wanted to clean out my contact lenses and knew that toothpaste was a good cleaner for that, so I asked my buddy if he had toothpaste, he said no. I know this is lame, but it's late inch:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> When i hear the word spackle spoken aloud, it makes me want to *strangle myself with my own foreskin*.


Am I the only one that, in a completely non-gay way, would like to see a video of this? :laughing:

I have heard drywall finishing referred to as "floating", anybody else on that one?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok here's how I use spackle since you drywallers think it's a HO's term, Painters use it for fixing these kinds of hole and nicks Watch and Learn Drywallers:laughing:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Now heres what Spackle does, and this stuff drys harder then joint compound so it doesn't srink like joint compound:whistling
These pictures aren't that close up shots I wanted, so today I'll take some more to show you how spackle works!:laughing:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Frank so what's the official definition of spackle?

keith


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Keith,
It makes Painters and Drywallers look good:thumbsup:

Kinda like "Caulk is what a Carpenter Aint!":laughing:

I got to go pick up the Wilsonart from Home Depot when I get back I have some pictures of what spackle does:thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Frank, did you learn that in New York?:clap:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Warren said:


> Not trying to hijack, but have you guys used that lightweightspackling. One of my guys called it "marshmallow" Amazing how fast you can paint over it. I am with most of you guys on the term "spackling" I worked for a company that did a lot of drywall for 8 years and we never called it that.


Warren, I keep a tub of that in my truck for the last pre-closing touch up. Mostly small dings and nicks from movers.:thumbup: But I still need to get out the 5min. stuff most of the time. :drink:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Big, Is that what they teach painters and drywallers in New York:laughing:
I have never been to New York I don't care for Big Cities I don't like going to downtown Detroit so I know I would care for New York:no:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I looked at that tub of lightweight spackle in my truck today. It says ''A Lightweight Spackling Compuond'' on it. It's like the marshmallow stuff. Actually it is made by Dap. 

Does anyone own the trademark for the name?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Frank, what is that on those walls? My glasses are a little dirty from cleaning paint rollers today.:laughing:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I looked at that tub of lightweight spackle in my truck today. It says ''A Lightweight Spackling Compuond'' on it. It's like the marshmallow stuff. Actually it is made by Dap.
> 
> Does anyone own the trademark for the name?


Yeah, its "Yankee":whistling


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

griz said:


> When I was in college Colgate tooth paste worked as an excellent spackle compound as it matched the color of the walls perfectly.:whistling


My roommates and I became pretty good sheetrockers the week before we had to move out of our townhouse freshman year :whistling


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll post some pictures after I paint then you'll see:laughing:
I wont be on here for a few days maybe more DTE Energy came and cut the power lines to my house cause I owe them $645:sad: well with work so slow what do they expect, so I got my generator running but it mainly for the fridge, so I'll talk when I get my power back on. and who knows how that's gonna go


----------

